# Spigen Glas.t screen protector now available



## hesh.monster (Aug 2, 2011)

SPIGEN SGP Samsung Galaxy S3 Screen Protector Glass [GLAS] for AT&T Verizon T-Mobile Sprint International Siii i9300

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00925X510/ref=cm_sw_r_an_am_ap_am_us?ie=UTF8

I think it is only available in white right now but they do list blue on their official site.
Sent from my SPH-L710 using RootzWiki


----------



## quarterinchkilla (Sep 28, 2011)

Ive had this screen ptoector on for a few days now, its without a doubt better then the XGear version. no proximity sensor issues at all (its a cutout) i have noticed reduced sensitivity on the screen though

It also includes things to raise the home button which is a nice touch

Heres some screenies


----------



## wera750 (Sep 23, 2011)

quarterinchkilla said:


> Ive had this screen ptoector on for a few days now, its without a doubt better then the XGear version. no proximity sensor issues at all (its a cutout) i have noticed reduced sensitivity on the screen though


 how bad? I just ordered one

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## quarterinchkilla (Sep 28, 2011)

wera750 said:


> how bad? I just ordered one
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


I just have to be a little more careful when texting, its been on since friday, so im not sure if it needs to settle more or if this is how it is

Also there is no dots or rainbowing effect whatsoever like xgears, additionally it should be a little thinner, which is why i dont understand it being less sensitive.


----------



## wera750 (Sep 23, 2011)

Hmmm I use Swype. Hope it didn't affect it.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## hesh.monster (Aug 2, 2011)

quarterinchkilla said:


> I just have to be a little more careful when texting, its been on since friday, so im not sure if it needs to settle more or if this is how it is
> 
> Also there is no dots or rainbowing effect whatsoever like xgears, additionally it should be a little thinner, which is why i dont understand it being less sensitive.


Thanks for posting up shots of it, haven't gotten mine delivered yet. The white actually looks pretty slick on top of blue

Sent from my SCH-i535 using RootzWiki


----------



## quarterinchkilla (Sep 28, 2011)

hesh.monster said:


> Thanks for posting up shots of it, haven't gotten mine delivered yet. The white actually looks pretty slick on top of blue
> 
> Sent from my SCH-i535 using RootzWiki


no problem...the in sensitivity is driving me nuts though, im about to yank this thing off of here, it is literally the only qualm I have with it.

Will you guys report back once yours is installed if you have a similar issue or if mine is just the first buggy batch?


----------



## hesh.monster (Aug 2, 2011)

will do, makes me kind of nervous now lol

Sent from my SPH-L710 using RootzWiki


----------



## wera750 (Sep 23, 2011)

Me too

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## quarterinchkilla (Sep 28, 2011)

I yanked it off of there and the sensitivity issue is gone. Upon closer inspection when you look at the back of the screen protector part of the adhesive looks untouched as if it wasnt making contact with the screen at all, which completely explains my issue. it seemed like it wasnt sitting perfectly flush thus the reason for me having to excessively apply pressure to get it to register my touches, its only around the back button though and along the right side. I contacted Spigen and im just waiting to hear a response from them.


----------



## Erickbernal27 (Feb 8, 2012)

quarterinchkilla said:


> I yanked it off of there and the sensitivity issue is gone. Upon closer inspection when you look at the back of the screen protector part of the adhesive looks untouched as if it wasnt making contact with the screen at all, which completely explains my issue. it seemed like it wasnt sitting perfectly flush thus the reason for me having to excessively apply pressure to get it to register my touches, its only around the back button though and along the right side. I contacted Spigen and im just waiting to hear a response from them.


I'd love to hear what they say about it and how they handle the situation. Please report back.


----------



## mav3rick478 (Aug 20, 2011)

In for results. I've been thinking of getting this instead of the Curved Crystal but if it kills sensitivity I'll just get the Curved Crystal since I use Swype also.


----------



## quarterinchkilla (Sep 28, 2011)

Its not my intent to bash it, i actually really liked it and on the left side of the screen where it sat flush i was in love but the right side made it downright annoying. I use swiftkey and i had to slow down my text speed dramatically.

So far ive sent 3 emails (2 over the weekend, their office hours are monday through friday)

I received one response today asking me to shoot a video and send it to them, since I can't do that im waiting on another response.

Ive since given up on the tempered glass and am looking at the ultra nano from Spigen as an alternative


----------



## mav3rick478 (Aug 20, 2011)

Never saw you as bashing it, but $35 is a lot of change to drop on a screen protector, so I'm just researching people's experiences with it. Like I said I was originally gonna buy a Curved Crystal because I installed one on my wife's phone and it seems to be doing well even in her Speck case. But then again she also keeps her phone in her purse, lol. Right now my phone has no screen protector and I know its only time before something happens.


----------



## quarterinchkilla (Sep 28, 2011)

oh no worries, i just wanted to clarify for anyone that may have construed what I said as "bashing" Spigen is obviously a reputable company, which is why im considering their ultra nano series instead


----------



## wera750 (Sep 23, 2011)

I've also contacted them about this. I receive mine hopefully today. I will post back results and hopefully a video for everyone.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## mav3rick478 (Aug 20, 2011)

Looks like some people over at XDA are commenting on the lack of responsiveness also...


----------



## quarterinchkilla (Sep 28, 2011)

Transcript of the exchange with Spigen...its a little out of order, I think youll get the gist though

*From:* Spigen SGP Customer Care [mailto:[email protected]]
*Sent:* Saturday, September 08, 2012 5:22 PM
*To:* info
*Subject:* Warranty Request

Subject: Warranty Request
Name: Che M
E-mail: [email protected]
Telephone: 252339XXXX
Orderno Handle: 100220578
Comment: i have noticed a loss of sensitivity all along the right side of my screen, I will have to press really hard to get it to register, the left side of the screen functions normally, additionally multi-touch responses are hit or miss. Please Advise, I really like the screen protector Thanks Che M 
[email protected] 
Sep 10 (2 days ago) 





















to me 








Dear Che,

Thank you for contacting SPIGEN.com Customer Service Department.
Hi, my name is Michelle from SPIGEN.com.

I do apologize for the inconvenience,
Would you be able to send us a video of the issue for our records?
This is the first complaint we've received about the GLAS and we would like to see the issue without you having to return the entire screen protector back for review.
So hopefully we can see the problem in the video.

Thank you.

=================================================================

*Customer Service Representative,*
* - Michelle*

*[email protected]*

*www.SPIGEN.com*

Che M [email protected] 
Sep 10 (2 days ago)​to info:

I dont have a camcorder, i have a digital camera but no way to actually record video of the screen protector defect.

[email protected] 
2:31 PM (4 hours ago)​to me: 








Dear Che,

I do understand,
And I will continue assisting you with this matter.
However, because the product has been released not too long ago, we do not have that much information in regards to the loss of sensitivity for now.
But we are working currently to figure out if this is an isolated case or if there are other issues.
We do ask for your patience at this time until we test and discover anything new about this issue from our facilities.

Thank you again, I will be contacting you again soon.

- Michelle, SPIGEN SGP

*From:* Che M
*Sent:* Monday, September 10, 2012 3:43 PM
*To:* [email protected]
*Subject:* RE: Warranty Request

Che M [email protected] 
2:36 PM (4 hours ago)​to info: 








It is not isolated.

Heres a thread with several other people discussing the exact same insensitivity issue

http://forum.xda-dev...=1875115&page=8

edit: I tried to make it look less like shit to no avail, basically they told me nothing...


----------



## mbh87 (Jun 14, 2011)

Spigen generally has good customer service but they will try everything to not have to replace or refund a product.


----------



## quarterinchkilla (Sep 28, 2011)

Spigens response to me:

"Dear Che,

Thank you for contacting Spigen.com Customer Service Department.

Thank you for your recent purchase with us! We are sorry to hear that you are having an issue with our product. It has come to our attention that a few customers are having an issue with the sensitivity with their device. We do sincerely apologize for any inconveniences. Due to the curved nature of the LCD screen, the GLAS screen protector needs to be installed in a specific manner. Unlike our GLAS.t for the iPhone and Galaxy Note, where the installation and adhering began from the center of the device and spread outwards to the edges, the GLAS needs to be installed in the opposite manner, first firmly adhere the edges of the GLAS and then push down to adhere the center of the GLAS onto your screen. If the product is not specifically installed in this manner, it may cause a slight layer, causing the sensitivity issues on your device.

In this case, what we would like to do is send you a replacement for you to try to install the GLAS in this manner. However, if you would not like to receive a replacement and you would simply like to return the product, as an exception to our policy, you are more than welcome to return the product for a product refund.

Once again, we sincerely apologize for any inconveniences. Please let us know what you would like to do and I will be more than happy to further assist you.

If you have any additional questions, please do not hesitate to contact us again.

Thank you."

After all this im just taking the refund. I was hooked up with the newest XGear Spectre protector which ill post a review for shortly.

Thanks a bunch pmoradi2002

Fantastic service!


----------

